# 133 cm Hecht auf GermanTackle Harrison VHF, Spinnrute vom Rutenbauer



## GermanTackle

133 cm Hecht auf GermanTackle Harrison VHF

Neuer Rekordfisch auf GermanTackle Spinnruten, nach dem 127 cm Hecht im September 2006 nun ein 133 cm Hecht.

Marius mit 133 cm Hecht aus dem Bodden





Wir bauen Ihre Traumrute zum Fang Ihres Traumfisches.

Wir bei Germantackle verbinden 20 Jahre Erfahrung im Rutenbau mit einem Hang zur Perfektion. Das Ergebnis ist eine Rute, die optimal an Ihre persönlichen Bedürfnisse angepasst ist.  Auf der Basis von RST und Harrison VHF Blanks bauen wir Ihre individuelle Spinnrute. Lieferzeit momentan etwa 3 Wochen.

Lassen Sie sich umfassend beraten, kontaktieren Sie uns.

Tibor mit 127 cm Hecht, 133 Hecht im Drill


----------

